# Orbitur Barragem de Idanha-a-Nova



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever stayed on this site as we are thinking about booking it for a few days when we first get to Portugal as a starting point .

There is one review in database but it’s a old one 

Orbitur Barragem de Idanha-a-Nova


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*camping portugal*

Hi Zepp

Not stayed on this one but can recommend site at Ortiga only small site but we stayed last nov time e4pp pn inc elec and there is a VERY cheap resturaunt app 100 meters away e4 euros 4 courses (lunctime only) and they will bring round seconds if you want but you must book just pop in a couple hours or day before you want to eat and you have to have what they are cooking on the day they must have a contract with the power workers at the barragem as it was busy with them on the two occasions we eat there but the food was delicious.
Anothe cheap (but slightly scruffy site) is at Beja walking distance to town/supermarkets.

If you free camp there is an official aire (with free elec) at Macao just north of Ortiga

Regards

Swallow


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi swallow
We have not been to Portugal before and we just wanted a point to aim for so we picked this site from the Acsi book as a starting point till we find our feet.

We will look out for the places you have recommmeded as we plan to only stay on a site for 2 to 3 days and thank you for the tips…………the restaurant sounds ok .

We plan to do a mix of aires , sites and wilding camping spots 

Thanx again for the tips


----------

